# Jamie Hayter is All Elite



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What was she like in WWE?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@Erik. 

She was never in WWE except for one match on NXT UK against Piper Niven in 2019. She mostly worked in the UK until 2019 when she did the NXT and AEW appearances, then went to Japan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> @Erik.
> 
> She was never in WWE except for one match on NXT UK against Piper Niven in 2019. She mostly worked in the UK until 2019 when she did the NXT and AEW appearances, then went to Japan.


Oh. 

I was under the impression they can only sign WWE talent.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kudos to AEW for signing someone that they can make a star out of themselves. I've seen a few posters speak highly of her so will be interesting to see what she can do.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Her body transformation is astounding


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

This girl has put in incredible amounts of work over the past two years.

Hayter in 2019:










Hayter in 2021:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I am intrigued..and a little aroused.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

For whatever reason I got her confused with Sadie Gibbs. I was like "didn't she retire?". I don't remember much from Jamie. Awesome for her though to be signed to AEW. Hope that it works out.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Pro Wrestling EVE have uploaded her match with Britt.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Jamie Hayter is all elite???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426384373759156228

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Hard to argue against there being a grand design when you see a specimen like her. God is good😍😍😍


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

She looked like a star, I thought it was Becky Lynch for a second. Great name for a heel, too.

The commentators shouldn’t have acted like they knew everything about her though, it just makes regular viewers like me feel out of the loop.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought she was already signed. Good for her , looks like a powerhouse.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

InexorableJourney said:


> I am intrigued..and a little aroused.


Her thighs have been known to save lives, don't fight it. Give in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder if she will still give her opponents the wet willy [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

She really got in shape, props to her.

From what I've seen of her she's a fairly decent worker. Let's see how she thrives now that she's signed.
I am sad that she looks more generic now, though.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Her showing up popped me, I have never watched Stardom but I loved her appearance in early AEW. Her insulting Shanna in English and Riho in Japanese was great, and the work she put in this last year is intense to say the least. Cant wait!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I was quite surprised they didn't keep her after her appearances pre covid.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Not watched any Wrestling in bloody ages, but I’m extremely happy to see this news.

You can all lust over her thickness ...

But US fans may have forgotten who she was, but they’ll quickly realise again just how badass she is.

By far the best female talent to come from the UK in a while.

Hard hitting in the ring, plus very good on the mic, she‘s great at being a prick.

Her work in Pro Wrestling Eve was a joy to watch.

A really good pick up from AEW 👍🏻


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Not watched any Wrestling in bloody ages, but I’m extremely happy to see this news.
> 
> You can all lust over her thickness ...
> 
> ...


I am not from the UK, but I have seen her stuff and she is really good.

My personal feeling is that Hayter > Priestly.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Wasnt the best way to (re)introduce her. The crowd had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She’s got potential. I think the ending of the show last night was a, clunky, way to debut her though. It’s the only real negative I had about the show.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I was shocked. I have actually written a Rev Pro Epic Encounters review in the British Wrestling section, with Hayter in it!!! From the UK Indies to Stardom, I didn't have a clue who she was.

Huge transformation.

I bet Bea Priestly, or whatever her new QAnon Wrestling name is - "Slappy", "Douchedrop" or whatever Prichard or Laurenaitis chose. Haha Jamie, watch me be more famous in NXT UK!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Who is she? I thought they meant it was Jake hagers wife lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She deserves to win a title… any title for this gear


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426648028870553602


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never heard of her but she has an awesome look. If she can go in the ring then good signing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lollll - gotta love evil uno burying brian jr in public like this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426619140140318726


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

jobber81 said:


> Jamie Hayter is all elite???


Which is the correct reaction, yet people are now going to act like she's this hidden gem.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

sideon said:


> Which is the correct reaction, yet people are now going to act like she's this hidden gem.


Not if they are familiar with her work. Casuals won't know her. But given Google exists it's lazy to just go who are you. It's not the 80s anymore


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She deserves to win a title… any title for this gear
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426648028870553602


Damn can't wait for the Statlander vs Hayter match... For reasons


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t know who she is but the transformation is amazing. Good for her.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lollll - gotta love evil uno burying brian jr in public like this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426619140140318726




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426638531670298628


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Blissmark said:


> Her thighs have been known to save lives, don't fight it. Give in.
> 
> View attachment 106329
> 
> ...


It's a damn crime she worked any of that thicc off


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I like her and wondered where she went. I think she looked better with more meat, but, regardless, good on her for working hard to lose it and get to where she wanted.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounded like the commentators weren't even sure who it was. Also sounded like one of them started saying is that paige (vanzant).. spoilers for next week, with the UFC angle?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> I like her and wondered where she went. I think she looked better with more meat, but, regardless, good on her for working hard to lose it and get to where she wanted.


I'm with Cat on this one 100%. Also wish she would've kept the black & orange hair. They already have so many light haired women so that would've been another way for her to stand out more. 

Either way, a great get for their women's division, really liked her on her brief run in 2019. Hopefully she becomes more than just Britt's heater.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm with Cat on this one 100%. Also wish she would've kept the black & orange hair. They already have so many light haired women so that would've been another way for her to stand out more.
> 
> Either way, a great get for their women's division, really liked her on her brief run in 2019. Hopefully she becomes more than just Britt's heater.


I agree.
This is pro wrestling, and you character needs to "pop" and stand out on tv.
The orange and black hair was probably a bitch to maintain, but it added some uniqueness.
Sasha Banks crazy hair colors is a good example of this.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thumbs up


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lollll - gotta love evil uno burying brian jr in public like this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426619140140318726


Swing away Pillman Jr. There is at least a chance for a pity date now. 

Also excellent build up for a Varsity Blondes vs. Evil Uno/Grayson match.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

toontownman said:


> Sounded like the commentators weren't even sure who it was. Also sounded like one of them started saying is that paige (vanzant).. spoilers for next week, with the UFC angle?


PVZ has never won a UFC title


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very good addition. I thought she will also join NXT, like Bea did but I am happy it didn't happen.
She's got big potential and she is still very young. I honestly didn't mind when she was chubbier though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She deserves to win a title… any title for this gear
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426648028870553602


Can't believe that's the same person as this:












Fair fucking play - she's done an incredible job.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

She looks great, cant wait to see her début as an official AEW talent.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

She looks hella different.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was there a reason she was in disguise? cause she took off that hat and everything like it was supposed to be some big reveal and everyone in the building and watching immediately went "Who the hells that?", lol most thought it was Becky Lynch, cause then the disguise would've made sense, but why the fuck are you disguised when literally no one knows who you are?

So they end the first episode of Rampage with a debut of an unknown girl the crowd was scratching their head at trying to figure out who she was and why she was disguised as if she was somebody.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Was there a reason she was in disguise? cause she took off that hat and everything like it was supposed to be some big reveal and everyone in the building and watching immediately went "Who the hells that?", lol most thought it was Becky Lynch, cause then the disguise would've made sense, but why the fuck are you disguised when literally no one knows who you are?
> 
> So they end the first episode of Rampage with a debut of an unknown girl the crowd was scratching their head at trying to figure out who she was and why she was disguised as if she was somebody.


Another case of marks and fanboys running the company. She was with Stardom in Japan, so obviously Kenny loves her.



toontownman said:


> Sounded like the commentators weren't even sure who it was. Also sounded like one of them started saying is that paige (vanzant).. spoilers for next week, with the UFC angle?


Paige is apparently her real name.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Another case of marks and fanboys running the company. She was with Stardom in Japan, so obviously Kenny loves her.


I have to agree. AEW books in a way where they assume that the audience knows all these people and most times they do not. I remember the episode where Butcher and Blade debuted and Excalibur acted like it was a huge deal but the audience was confused like they were with Hayter.

I'm a pretty huge wrestling fan and watch all sorts of wrestling and even I had to Google who Jamie Hayter was.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

They better not have Hayter 2.0 lose to Red fucking Velvet on Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429530406563553284


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamie Hayter is in great shape. She better squash Red Velvet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Was there a reason she was in disguise? cause she took off that hat and everything like it was supposed to be some big reveal and everyone in the building and watching immediately went "Who the hells that?", lol most thought it was Becky Lynch, cause then the disguise would've made sense, but why the fuck are you disguised when literally no one knows who you are?
> 
> So they end the first episode of Rampage with a debut of an unknown girl the crowd was scratching their head at trying to figure out who she was and why she was disguised as if she was somebody.


I think she was sitting in the crowd for the whole show, which is why she was in disguise. Still a weird debut though


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

She looks like Becky Lynch and Toni Storm had a baby.
I'm not familiar with her, looking forward to though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

People are saying she looked like Becky which I agree but I think she also looks like Anna Jay too(at least from some pics shown)lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Jamie Hayter is in great shape. She better squash Red Velvet.


I hope they have a competitive match with Jaime winning. Red Velvet is still green in the ring but she can still have a fun match and she's one of the only girls who can talk.


----------

